

What’s next for CoinJar - zhoutong
https://blog.coinjar.com/2014/10/10/whats-next-for-coinjar/

======
emsimot
I'm glad you guys are branching out as I can imagine having to charge GST will
really hurt your bitcoin sales.

Is there any chance you'll be forced to pay GST retroactively?

------
JacobAldridge
As a tangential feedback note Ryan, I found the photo of London confusing for
an Australian financial service (unless I'm missing some information).

~~~
amirmansour
The image caption says they have a new UK office.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Which I clearly missed! Thanks amirmansour and congrats to Coinjar on the
expansion.

